# What age did you marry?



## Bridge (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm curious! seems like an obvious question but I couldn't find another thread.

What age did you marry your partner?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

We were both 25.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I was 24 and he was 18

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dated for 3 years and then married at 22.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

We had just turned 21. Young marriages were very common then (late 1960's) and I was considered "old" by my friends who had married right out of high school as I headed for college.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I was 24 and dh was 27.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I was 29 and he was 36.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Me 30, H 27


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Both 23 ... too young.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I was 22 & he was 25....Not too young for us.. Just perfect..

We waited till he got health benefits at work -so if I got pregnant , we'd be covered...I worry about things like that...he even threatened to quit , but they gave him the benefits...so we planned our Wedding.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

I was 25 and my wife was 22. The last year prior to the marriage I was actually living on the other side of the country working while she finished graduate school. Got married, put all of her stuff in her car, rented one of those trailers that you could put a car on and towed her car 1200 miles.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Me 26, W 27. To be fair our birthdays are only 11 days apart and our wedding just happened to fall in between them.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wifee to be was 20 and I was 25.


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

I am 24 and bachelor but I am planing to get marry to the next year..


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I was 34 she was 32, we will be married 20 years this coming December 24th. I have not regretted a day of my marriage to my beautiful bride.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I just turned 19 dh was 29. We were together 8 months before we got married:/


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I was 26, he was 30
We'd been living together for three years beforehand and got divorced almost to the day 10 years later


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

We were both 21, together 4 1/2 years before we got married. We will be celebrating our 27th anniversary in September.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Me 20
Him 25 

We just celebrated our 9th anniversary last week

eta: my H reminded me that he was only 24 when we got married. Oops.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

First time, 22 - young, naive, idealistic, and stupid. Second time, 53 - older and wiser.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Both 23 ... too young.


We were too young as well, 21 and 19. We're still together, 30 years later, but no thanks to the early years spent (often painfully) growing up.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

We got together when I was 16 and he was 17. Just getting married this year at 41/42 years of age. We decided we were finally ready for commitment. HAHA>


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I was 40, hubby 45. First marriage for me, 2nd for him.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

25


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I was 33, and she was 32 when we married.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

She was 26, I was 27. Dated 4 years, last one we lived together.


----------



## SeaStarIn (Mar 26, 2014)

:smthumbup:I was 22 my wife 23 (just 9 months older coincidence I think not)
we started dating in high school and thru college and married a year later. So we have been together since August of 1976 and I love her more now than I did back then!:smthumbup:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Moved in together at 18/19... married at 31. 

Being married was not key for us (obviously!). But it became more important to him in our late 20s and he proposed. It was important to him, and therefore became important to me, so we finally did this thing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

GTdad said:


> We were too young as well, 21 and 19. We're still together, 30 years later, but no thanks to the early years spent (often painfully) growing up.


We're still growing up lol... going through these life stages hasn't always been easy but after almost 20 years, we have certainly learned a lot and it's been a heck of a ride. I've gotta say that I feel blessed that we've had all of these experiences together and I really admire the man that he is and has become. 

He's like catnip to me.


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 19, 2013)

I was 34, he was 27.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

In the first instance I was 20 and she was 18, while in the second instance I was close to 27 and she was close to 28.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Me: 19 Her: 24
Divorced after 17 years

Me: 39 Her: 22


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Me : 24
He : 28
Married 27 1/2 years


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Me 29, Mrs. Amp 26. Been together 30+ years.


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

We were both 19.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

First time, I was 24, he was 26.

Second time, I was 49, he was 45.

No matter what age I married, I learned one extremely important thing about myself: I don't "do" marriage well. I'm simply not cut out for it. And I actually enjoy living alone. Go figure.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I was 24 and she was 27.

The 26th of this month would make it 20 years we've been happily married, and I actually find myself looking forward to spending the rest of our lives together.
She insisted that she must be a " June Bride" that was her dream.

I don't think any age in particular is too young. It all depends on the fit or compatibility and the willingness to make it work.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

After dating for 5 years, we married at 22 and 21. Married almost 22 yrs in the fall.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow so many here got marred so young I feel way behind lol but then again I never meet the right woman


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

You will Mr. X, don't give up hope.


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

I was 17, he was 18... after 3 years of dating


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Today is our 18th wedding anniversary!!!! We met 20 years ago, dated for a year, were engaged for a year, and then wed on June 8th, 1996! :smthumbup:

Boy does the time fly by!!!!!! I am a very lucky and very blessed man.


----------



## Snow cherry (Apr 24, 2013)

19
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnybunny29 (Apr 1, 2014)

I was 30 and dh was 26.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Started dating in April, engaged in June, married in September at 23 (both of us). We really did not know one another. I did not know she was on the rebound and I was so tired of being alone. Not a good combo. As frustrated as I get with her I look around and cannot imagine myself with someone or trying to find someone. Only woman I have ever loved.


----------



## Leveret (Mar 8, 2013)

I was 26 and H was 23.


----------



## Layla79 (Feb 6, 2013)

We were both in our very early 20's.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I was 32, Mrs Wysh 25. Together for about three years previous to that. We had two children and a bun in the oven so thought it best to get married. Not the most romantic proposal.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

.......I was 22 ......wife was 20. We had dated for 1.5 years ......

.....it'll be 31 years in July.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

WyshIknew said:


> I was 32, Mrs Wysh 25. Together for about three years previous to that. We had two children and a bun in the oven so thought it best to get married. Not the most romantic proposal.


I like that, as long as it works for both of you and you are happy together, romantic proposals shouldn't matter.

There's nothing more romantic than partners who love and desire each other.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

she was 16 I was 17. and the saga continues!


----------



## Charlei (Jun 28, 2014)

Started dating in March, Engaged in July, Married in March at 19. Have been married for 6 years.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Me 30, him 29. Married 24 years this summer.


----------



## angielai (Jun 30, 2014)

i am unsure of what age i want to get married.:scratchhead:
My bf wants to get married two and and half years down the road,
By then i am only 24 and he will be 25. isn't it too young? 
Totally not ready for marriage


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

angielai,

If you are not ready for M, then it is too early. How early is too early only depends on the two people marrying. 

I' wondering if you shouldn't be honest with your boyfriend and let him know you really don't want to marry in 2 1/2 years, so he can look for someone who is marriage material.

He wants to get married, and you don't. If you break up, you'll both be happy.


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

Both 19.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I was 20, he was 32. Too young for me - too naive, chose badly.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

I was 28, two weeks shy of turning 29. My husband, 37.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

me: 27 H: 34
Been together almost 5 years and have a baby on the way


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

1st M - Me - 25, H - 30...miraculously lasted 24 yrs.

2nd M - both 52...3 yrs. and counting......


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

The first time, 18. Dumbest thing I've ever done.


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

1st: Me: 19, him: 20. BIG MISTAKE!! Ended up marrying a grade A narcissist!

2nd: Me: 42: him: 27. MUCH BETTER!


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Me 26, W 27. To be fair our birthdays are only 11 days apart and our wedding just happened to fall in between them.


edit


----------

